# Camera opinions...............



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

looking at getting a new digital camera.......from looking at the sales ad's in the paper today decided to go to best buy and look at a couple they had. Can ya'll give me some insight on these two and also any other brands, choices ya'll may suggest. Also i'm looking to spend no more than $700-$800

Sony A200K....at best buy for $499.99

NIkon D60..... at best buy for $699.99

any suggestions/opinions?

Thanks


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would buy the Nikon. rs


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*Best Buy Buyers Beware*

Hopefully you have heard or received emails about Best Buys return policy....if not, check it out here:
http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/restock.asp

I don't think I will be buying ANYTHING from them now.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nikon just for the sheer number of inxpensive lenses you can use on the camera. If you never intend to expand what you get then it's a wash and really you might look at stuff like canon S5 IS and other "super zooms". If you intend to add lenses as time goes on, nikon by all means. Sony is great but you'll be pretty limited in whats available. 

Go to ebay and search nikon lenses and sony lenses and you'll see what I mean. 

Knowing exactly how you plan to use the camera would be helpful in giving you more useful suggestions too.. Arlon


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll be using it for my sons sports for sure but my wife wants to start getting into photography also (not like professionaly), we definately want one that you can add lenses too........is that nikon I mentioned worth the $$$ or is there other models we should consider...should we try to get one from ebay? I'm just sketchy about buying used electronics, especially ones you can't hold and try before paying....thanks for all the help


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

wellllllllll.........I got me one. I ended up getting the Nikon D40 Digital SLR, it came with the 18-55 and 55-200 lens but I upgraded to the 55-200VR for $50 more. Hopefully I'll be able to post up something worth looking at


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Looks like a good set up!!. Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

you will be happy with that camera. Mine has not let me down yet. I have a ton of pictures I have taken over the last few days just havent had the time to go through all of them.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Vr upgrade was a good plan. My wife uses the VR in the car (while I'm driving) and gets some amazingly clear shots at 70mph from a 3/4 ton truck!

Number of her shots from the truck in here: http://www.pbase.com/arlon/road_trips_from_houston


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

those are some nice pictures Arlon, especially from a moving vehicle........if I can ever get out of work and get time to take some pictures I'll post'em up. There is a lot to learn on it. Its kind of like my GPS on my boat, it'll do a 1,000 things but only use it for 3 or 4, hopefully this won't be the case with the camera


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

*Green with Envy*

Hey BC....Congrats on your purchase....and I am Green with Envy....but here's a little green for you for your smart purchase.


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, hopefully i'll be able to get some pictures posted up soon.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

BC, It will take a little bit to get used to the camera. But once you learn how to use your settings right its all worth it.
So don't get upset when some of your photos don't turn out right. It's all part of learning this wonderful thing called photography. Start out in AUTO then work your way through the other settings. Just my 2cents.


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

I took some pictures last night on AUTO mode and when you look at them on the LCD screen on the camera, on things that are white they show a black mark flickering on them


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

BC--Take some pictures outside in daylight and let me know what you see. Its hard to tell what happened not seeing the photo you took. Digital is cheap so delete away. 
It will take a thousand photos at least before you get used to it. It did me and others I've talked to.


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

I say last night it was about 6 yesterday evening it was outside.....it was of our dog that is white/brown and the white parts of her flickered with the black spots.....like you say it'll take some time but i'll get all figured out.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

the flashing white shows you the blown out portion of the shot which means over exposed.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

This topic is at the top of the forums that Rusty posted. It has helped me alot with mine. Reading and shooting pictures are the best things to do. You learn alot from what your images are showing you on the LCD also.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107835


----------



## Scott Harrison (May 16, 2006)

Nothing like a Canon. Runs around $800.00


----------

